# Little Japanese Hand Plane



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Anybody know what this is called? What is designed for? I bought it thinking it was cute. Turns out to be quite a user, very handy. Takes a beautiful edge too. I can't find anything on this little plane.

Bret


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Japanese Kanna

Used similar as any hand plane.

The only thing is that Japanese methods use a stroke towards the user, just like Japanese handsaws, cutting motion is towards the user.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

My guess is a little cute Block plane... :thumbsup:

Nice plane!


----------



## Snugitup (Jul 7, 2011)

Agreed, it's a Kanna, but it's more decorative than most I've seen. Very nice piece. Where did you find it?


----------

